# XBOX RAM Upgrade



## hullo8d (Jun 9, 2010)

I've always been interested in updating my 64MB stock RAM to 128MB but I can't seem to find any reliable sources, and I was wondering if any of you would know where I could buy any.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.wolfsoft.de/shop/product_info.p...teinbauset.html still has some although they are somewhat expensive for what they are.

They are listed on http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Upgrading_Xbox_RAM_HOWTO and do have a fair reputation.


----------



## Garcimak (Jun 9, 2010)

Trusty (from xbox scene) can upgrade the xbox cpu to a 1.4 ghz 512kb cache P3. While its a few mhz slower than the dreamx 1480, it has twice the cache, so this should be the fastest xbox yet!

Putting the price here could be unfair on him (they could fluctuate), but I think its a steal (especially since he does the 128mb ram upgrade at the same time).  


```
1. V1.0 complete boards (with V1.0 special controller piggy board,and TSOP
flashed with X2_4983) already done with 1.4G/512K+128M: 220 USD;

2. You can also send your board to me to get the upgrade (to 1.4G/512K+128M ),
the price : 175 USD, Working time: max 4 days

3. You can also send your board to me to get the upgrade (to 1.4G/512K only ),
the price : 160 USD, Working time: max 4 days

4. Please notice my prices were included already the postal cost by DHL,
the PaYPal withdraw cost (For Chinese citizen, PayPal & the Intermedial banks
will take > 30USD ),and the special DIY heatsink for 1.4G CPU..
```


----------



## hullo8d (Jun 9, 2010)

Garcimak said:
			
		

> Trusty (from xbox scene) can upgrade the xbox cpu to a 1.4 ghz 512kb cache P3. While its a few mhz slower than the dreamx 1480, it has twice the cache, so this should be the fastest xbox yet!
> 
> Putting the price here could be unfair on him (they could fluctuate), but I think its a steal (especially since he does the 128mb ram upgrade at the same time).



Wouldn't the CPU upgrade mess with game speed?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2010)

Kind of- I never really went in for upgrading the original xbox beyond the hard drive and DVD drive replacement/alterations and simple things like power and USB but if memory serves
Some games will run faster making so you are watching a badly made world war 2 film
Some games will run better- less lag, faster loading.....
Some games will not change
Some games will fail to run at all (might be able to be patched to get running though)


----------



## trusty (Feb 20, 2014)

hello, all, I am trustyl, I am still doing the 1.4G P3-S CPU on XBOX 1, now there is  a news: the option of  speed switch: to select the CPU run 1.4GHZ or half performance (the result is  quite same as the retail XBOX 733M ) ,under half performance mode,all XBOX games are running on normal speed thus no need do 1.4G  patch...


----------



## cookerjc (Jun 4, 2014)

trusty said:


> hello, all, I am trustyl, I am still doing the 1.4G P3-S CPU on XBOX 1, now there is a news: the option of speed switch: to select the CPU run 1.4GHZ or half performance (the result is quite same as the retail XBOX 733M ) ,under half performance mode,all XBOX games are running on normal speed thus no need do 1.4G patch...


 
Now that's something. Pls PM your taobao link.


----------

